# Tractor decorating



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Has anyone ever put Christmas lights on one of their tractors?? On my way home from the airport last night, I was driving down the road and a christmas tree farm I go by always has an antique tractor in front of the house. Well last night, that tractor was lit up with small white lights and it looked so cool. I wish I had my camera.

Anyone else ever do this type of thing?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

A guy near my work decorates his tow truck in such a way that he can still drive it. Looks pretty on the road. I don't know how he gets away with the non-legal lights, except that it's Christmas?


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I have never decorated a tractor but I have decorated a tree with tractors.<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=58bf1178-371a-1021-7bd9-14353aaa76eb&size=>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Looks good*

Looks good those tractors arnt to heavy for the branchs:question: 
Jody


----------



## bwiswell (Sep 18, 2003)

I imagine any standard power inverter could connect right up to your battery (I think they usually plug into the lighter). Then you could use standard 120v lights.

Where you would put it is another issue.

Nice tree JD.

BW


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I will hopefully get out that way in the next few days to take pics.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *Has anyone ever put Christmas lights on one of their tractors??
> Anyone else ever do this type of thing? *


I would imagine if you were just going to park it for the winter.....why not? But if you need to use it, it would probably be a hassle.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I seen a place in Kentwood La. the man had 3 tractors decorated with lites in his front yard. Two of them was big tractors and the other one was a GT. It looked good have never seen someone do that before.
Jody


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Years ago I past a tractor trailer on the highway that was decorated. He had a wreath on the radiator and lights all the way to the back of the trailer top to bottom. I wondered how he fastened them to stay on at 60 mph. 

Mark


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

This guy who has the tractor decorated has it parked for the season. He had a sign for his christmas trees in front of it.

Nice looking machine, although I couldn't make out the make and model.


----------

